

Ask HN: How do you disrupt Silicon Valley and tech elitism? - uriurion

I don&#x27;t know, maybe I&#x27;m becoming jaded because I&#x27;m having problems with my own future but the more I look at the successful Silicon Valley style startups and personalities, the more I see elitism.<p>This isn&#x27;t bad, per say, but I want to cheer for the underdog.<p>But when I see companies like Instagram, Snapchat, Facebook, Google, and so forth rule the land.  I wonder, does the underdog have a any chance of becoming a multibillion dollar success?  Can the underdog rule the land?<p>Of course, there&#x27;s Steve Jobs and his Apple but even that seems to fall under special circumstances.  He didn&#x27;t last very long at Apple before he got thrown out.<p>I hear hundreds stories of garage startups going from nothing to top dog but it looks like even those garage startups have an elite background.  Even Paul Graham himself comes from such a background.  But to his credit, some of his earlier YCombinator finds did not.<p>I&#x27;m looking for underdog winner stories.  Like how many of the US East Coast companies were founded.  People with no education and no help from the elite at the time somehow making it work.<p>Even Nikola Tesla has a more interesting story then many of the &quot;innovators&quot; I read about in Silicon Valley.  He didn&#x27;t rule in society but he was a master in electricity.
======
gamechangr
"Does the underdog have a any chance of becoming a multibillion dollar
success? Can the underdog rule the land?"

Ironically, you are describing Silicon Valley perfectly while looking to
replace it.

------
_random_
"...Of course, there's Steve Jobs and his Apple..."

And Jeff Bezos and his Amazon. Also Larry Ellison and his Oracle.

But yeah, if you want to create a company that doesn't create value and sell
it for some quick mega-bucks, then you need to be in that circle in that
location.

